# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Home and Away 2019 Spoilers

## lellygurl

Post 2019 spoilers... yay!

----------


## lizann

alf says galah and justin does 1 day's work at the garage  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

CuriousCase (02-12-2018), lellygurl (15-12-2018), Rowdydog12 (13-12-2018), tammyy2j (17-01-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

2019 Spoiler alert , Justin walks around whinging , surfing and sinking schooners of beer and doesn't work , oh wait , that's not a spoiler that's all the time... Oh and Roo goes on another Holiday

----------

elsalou (10-12-2018), kaz21 (02-12-2018), lellygurl (15-12-2018), tammyy2j (17-01-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

With the three-part 2018 season finale airing tonight in Aust, BTTB has taken a look at some of the H&A storylines coming up in the first half of 2019:
*
2019 Home and Away Spoilers*

https://www.backtothebay.net/news/20...away-spoilers/

----------

Perdita (13-12-2018), TaintedLove (13-12-2018), tammyy2j (17-01-2019)

----------


## TaintedLove

Thanks Pantherboy. 
There seems to more happening in the first 3 months of H&A than in the total 12 months of 30th anniversary H&A. Seems wrong somehow.
 :Searchme:

----------

lellygurl (26-01-2019), Pantherboy (13-12-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Home and Away stars belt out the show's iconic theme tune in first promo for 2019
♪ Closer each dayyy... ♪*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...st-promo-2019/

----------

Perdita (14-12-2018), TaintedLove (13-12-2018)

----------


## CuriousCase

> Thanks Pantherboy. 
> There seems to more happening in the first 3 months of H&A than in the total 12 months of 30th anniversary H&A. Seems wrong somehow.


Yep.

Lucy Addario needs to go.

----------


## Pantherboy

Radiotimes.com article - UK PACE:


*Home and Away 2019 preview â Summer Bayâs BIGGEST plots teased as the soap returns to UK screens
A wedding, a baby, a proposal and a whole load of drama ahead*

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2019...biggest-plots/

Home and Away returns to UK screens on Monday 7 January after a six-week break. If youâve missed your daily fix of Summer Bay action, thereâs plenty to look forward to as the soap resumes its usual schedule pattern on Channel 5 â weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm.

To welcome the Aussie soap back into our lives, weâve compiled a list of whatâs next for the storylines left dangling back in November, as well as a look further into the future at the big plots set to make 2019 begin with a bangâ¦

*Raffyâs fate revealed...
Colbyâs wedding drama...
Ziggy and Brody on the rocks...
Tori or Jasmine â who will Robbo choose?...
Ryderâs crisis...*

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away has been held back in Australia until the end of February

The broadcaster Channel 7 of the soap which turned 30 years old last year have confirmed that they will not be starting the 2019 season of Home and Away until My Kitchen Rules and the cricket have finished airing, the reality show begins airing on the 28th January.

How Will this effect transmission in the UK, with the fact that we are currently 6 weeks behind Australia, this means Channel 5 will have to suddenly take another break in the UK within the next 6 weeks.

----------


## kaz21

Wtf??? That’s crazy.

----------


## Pantherboy

There has been speculation for a while now as to when H&A would return on Ch7 in 2019. The complicating factor has been that Ch7 has now bought the cricket broadcast rights for Test matches (from ch9) & the expanded Big Bash T20 league (from ch10). Conversely, Ch9 then got the tennis rights from Ch7. As we know, Ch7 previously started H&A for the new year once the tennis finished, in late January. Now that Ch7 has lost the tennis but gained the cricket, people were speculating as to what this meant for the resumption of H&A, & have been waiting for Ch7 to make an announcement.


There is a day/night cricket test match starting on Jan 24, & I think the expanded Big Bash T20 tournament ends on Sunday 17 Feb, so I had been wondering whether H&A would start on Ch7 after that ie on Monday 18 Feb. Maybe that will be the case now that they have confirmed it won't return till end of Feb. We will see. I am not sure how long the My Kitchen Rules (MKR) series will go for, but the other thing is that apart from starting on 28 January, apparently MKR will be on at 7pm ie in H&A's usual timeslot. So if MKR does go longer than 18 Feb, maybe H&A will be held back even further (or at that time MKR will revert to 7:30pm??). Again, we have to wait & see. All very confusing!

As for transmission in the UK, like you say Perdita, maybe they will have to take another early break??




On a lighter note, this a Digital Spy article with some storylines coming up, at UK pace:

*Home and Away spoilers! 8 of the biggest storylines to come, from Chelsea's kidnap to Tori's baby deception
What's next in Summer Bay?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...spoilers-2019/

----------

HarryHedgehog (18-01-2019), Perdita (16-01-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Article from 96fm.com.au about the return of H&A & its possible future on Aust TV:


*Bad News For Home & Away Fans As Seven Confirms Change*

http://www.96fm.com.au/entertainment...cgydJOJnUYc698

A seemingly small programming change for Home and Away has resulted in full-blown doubt over the Australian soapâs future. 

It all started with the decision to air My Kitchen Rules and Married at First Sight early. 

MKR and MAFS kick off on January 28, meaning that your mates from Summer Bay are being pushed back until February 18. 

Yep, another month. 

But the change doesnât stop there. 

What should happen is that MKR sticks to 7pm time slot until the Big Bash cricket wraps up, then Home and Away should return to our screens at 7pm as per usual. 

HOWEVERRRR 

Rumours are swirling that if this suck-and-see experiment with programming is successful, MKR could remain at 7pmâ¦ meaning that by the time Home and Away returns, it may not return to it's normal 7pm spot.  

Best case scenario is that it airs 30 minutes earlier. 

But here's why this seemingly innocuous programming change is actually pretty significant.   

This time slot shuffling could really be a low-key litmus test for the beachside soap.  

Despite it being hugely profitable internationally and having consistently strong ratings for three decades, ratings declined significantly last year. New characters and storylines have reportedly been blamed.

Seven has options, though. 

The idea of a later time slot for Home and Away has been thrown around, like 8.30pm, as well as moving it entirely to 7Two. 

Weâll soon see how this one plays out.

----------

HarryHedgehog (18-01-2019), Perdita (16-01-2019), tammyy2j (17-01-2019)

----------


## CuriousCase

I'm really not surprised. I'm not sure when I last watched a full week of the show. Terrible characters all year and even worse management behind the scenes. The fact they didn't capitalise on their 30th anniversary, which could have brought viewers back, is a damn shame. Not to mention it's swayed too far from the original concept for the show. A complete shake up of the cast would have rejuvenate the ratings and an overhaul of storylines. Let there be some huge event where some characters are killed off. Get better actors in - no more Orpheus Pledgers or Sam Frosts. Also give the older actors more to do, too - I imagine 55+ demographic would be a big slice of their audience so give them more storylines to relate to.  

The problem with shifting time slots/channels will result in fewer viewers however. They should look at what happened to Neighbours when they shifted to 11. 

Get better HAA and team.

----------

kaz21 (17-01-2019), tammyy2j (17-01-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Radiotimes.com article - UK PACE:
> 
> 
> *Home and Away 2019 preview â Summer Bayâs BIGGEST plots teased as the soap returns to UK screens
> A wedding, a baby, a proposal and a whole load of drama ahead*
> 
> https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2019...biggest-plots/
> 
> Home and Away returns to UK screens on Monday 7 January after a six-week break. If youâve missed your daily fix of Summer Bay action, thereâs plenty to look forward to as the soap resumes its usual schedule pattern on Channel 5 â weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm.
> ...


I think I want to see Robbo with Tori

----------


## Pantherboy

latest on H&A's return in Aust from mix1023.com.au:


*Home And Away Update: It'll Stay At 7pm, Says Channel 7*

http://www.mix1023.com.au/entertainm...2OIo4JUvevRE0U

Itâs fair to say we had an overwhelming response to our news on this website this week that Home And Awayâs return had been delayed, and that there was speculation it may not get its 7pm time slot back.
Home And Away fans were aghast.
âWtf?! This cant happen! 30+ years of being on at 7 starting after the aus open you canât just change that! Not acceptableâ wrote Tiffany Zanetic on Facebook.
And from Tania Primomo: âThis is extremely messed up!! Home and Away has ALWAYS been on ch7 at 7â¦ why canât all the other shows go on either ch72 or 73 or 76 or 74?? This is Absolutely Ridiculous!!â
So, Channel 7 personality (and Mix 102.3 breakfast host) Mark âSodaâ Soderstrom went and got the âofficial lineâ from his employers and delivered it on air this morning in an attempt to appease worried Summer Bay fans.
He confirmed thereâd be no Home And Away until after the cricket, AND that My Kitchen Rules (MKR) would start in that precious 7pm spot but that things wouldnât stay that way with Home And Away certain to take its 7pm spot back.
âThereâs been conspiracies theories around that theyâre going to change the time or whatâs going to happen with it because of the cricket and MKR,â he started.
âThereâs no conspiracy. I am going to make this very simple. I have the official line.
âMKR is back on Monday 28 January and that will be at 7pm â the Home And Away timeslot â but the reason itâs there is because while the cricket (is on) they donât want to put Home And Away back on, they donât want to jumble up everything and make it really hard to follow the storylines.
âSo MKR at 7pm until cricket season is over, then MKR will go to 7.30pm, (and) Home and Away (will be) back in its traditional 7pm timeslot as soon as the cricket finishes.â
The Big Bash cricket season finishes on 17 February which leaves Home and Away free to return on Monday 18 February.
So itâs still a month until we get any more Chelsea and Colby, and Brody and Ziggy, and Dean, and Justin and Leahâ¦ but at least we know things will return to normal, eventually.

----------

lellygurl (26-01-2019)

----------


## CuriousCase

> So it’s still a month *until we get any more Chelsea and Colby, and Brody and Ziggy, and Dean, and Justin...*


Oh great.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

lellygurl (26-01-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ate-australia/


Home and Away's 2019 return date has finally been confirmed in Australia, easing fears over the show's future.

The long-running soap hasn't aired an episode in its home country since December 13, leaving fans on a big cliffhanger in the 2018 season finale episode.

Channel 7, which airs Home and Away in Australia, has now officially set the show's return date for Monday, February 18 in its usual timeslot of 7pm.

The show's return was unexpectedly delayed this year, sparking a flood of speculation in the Australian media that Home and Away was becoming less of a priority for Channel 7.

Lynne McGranger, who plays Summer Bay legend Irene Roberts, later dismissed these rumours â but fans still flooded official Facebook pages with complaints over the delay.

Channel 7 bosses explained the scheduling change by pointing out that Home and Away would have been disrupted by cricket coverage if it had returned earlier.

Channel 7's director of programming Angus Ross told TV Tonight: "When there are major shifts in sporting codes rights, that leads to changes in schedules.

"Launching Home and Away with a haphazard schedule around cricket I don't think is ideal for that show, in terms of rolling out storylines."

Home and Away has been back on air for UK viewers on Channel 5 since January 7, rolling out the remaining episodes of the 2018 season.

Channel 5 will soon be just three weeks behind the Australian broadcasts, although it's likely that Channel 7 will air double and triple bills in the coming weeks and months to lengthen the gap again.

----------

Pantherboy (07-02-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (Aust Pace):


*The stars of Home and Away answer our burning questions ahead of the dramatic season return
âIt'll be interesting to see how it plays out!â*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...urn-2019-54130

Home and Away is set for a dramatic season return when new episodes premiere on Monday 18th of February. Picking up after the wedding of Chelsea (Ashleigh Brewer) and Colby (Tim Franklin), with five key characters facing grave danger in the wake of last season's finale...â¦â¦â¦â¦.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

SPOILER ALERT!


*7 huge Home and Away spoilers as Brody and Simone's affair is finally revealed.
Ziggy is about to make a devastating discovery.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...fair-revealed/

It's the big moment that Home and Away fans have been waiting for â Ziggy Astoni discovering that her husband Brody Morgan is a lying love rat. The big reveal aired on Australian screens last week and the emotional fallout has kept viewers gripped in the aftermath too, with fans praising the episodes as more than worth the wait.

While UK fans will have to wait three weeks longer to see the highly-anticipated scenes play out on Channel 5, we're offering some early teasers on what to expect from the episodes.

1. Ziggy finds out in the worst way possible...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦
2. Ziggy goes on the warpath...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦..
3. Justin has some explaining to do...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦..
4. A surprise new relationship begins for Justin...â¦â¦â¦â¦..
5. Mason turns to the dark side...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦
6. Maggie is left to seriously consider her hiring choices...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦
7. The long-term future...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦.

----------


## Pantherboy

This is the latest H&A promo, which aired after last night's episode in Sydney (includes Tori having her baby):


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOUdKZTlURc

----------

